
Generate iconfonts from probably the largest premium vector icon set on the web - alz
https://pictonic.co
======
vlasta2
It looks very nice, but isn't this the wrong way to do vector graphics online?
The purpose of a font as I see it is to give _text_ certain style. This looks
like a hack - using one thing in a way it was not supposed to be used. Editing
the source code of a web page using this must be very unintuitive. We have SVG
and while it is far from perfect, at least it is supposed to represent
pictures. And can use more than 1 color...

~~~
crazygringo
Theoretically you're right, but SVG doesn't work in IE, so it's not a
realistic option for most developers. Icon fonts are scalable, retina-ready
and actually work.

------
erichocean
I'd like to see JavaScript code provided that is capable of drawing the same
thing in a Canvas2D context. I can work with you on what that would look like.

(I'm the author of Blossom, an upgrade to SproutCore that does all UI elements
in Canvas -- see <https://github.com/fohr/blossom.>)

UPDATE: Yes, I'm aware there are SVG converters out there. It's still
annoying.

~~~
alz
Interesting, yea I guess that's exactly what would be required to achieve
this, a function capable of reliably translating between path data formats and
also canvas instructions. Path data can be annoying though, so many ways to
express the same thing. Happy to collab on a jsfiddle? Once we have that the
rest should be fairy simple.

~~~
erichocean
I'd start with this and see what the output looks like:
<http://www.professorcloud.com/svg-to-canvas/>

------
agscala
Looks nice. Why do I have to log in to browse icons? There is the widget on
the homepage that cycles through them but I can't actually get it to pause so
I can see what's available. That's really annoying.

~~~
alz
hi there, i worked on pictonic. thanks for the feedback. the widget should
pause on hover, i'll look into that. it only shows a small random sample from
the full library though. since these are premium icons we have some terms and
a non-public area

~~~
tomjen3
Don't use hover for that. First it is not obvious because it has no affordance
and secondly it doesn't work on mobile.

~~~
alz
Good points, thanks

------
nimblegorilla
Looks cool. In the demo I would love to be able to change the font-size beyond
20-40 px as well as add a 2nd font with regular text to see how it looks next
to that.

~~~
alz
Hiya, thanks for the feedback! what info would the comparison give? Did you
want to compare kerning and baselines?

~~~
nimblegorilla
I just want to look at the source for something like your example image to see
what you need to do to line up the icons with other fonts.

~~~
alz
ok thanks, we'll look into this, in the meantime, it should line up pretty
nicely, and its easy to mod with css

------
DenisM
Can I use icon fonts with native iOS apps?

~~~
tomjen3
They are standard fonts so if you can set the type, why not?

~~~
DenisM
I ask because alz needs to know I care.

That, and I'm lazy. Which alz also needs to know.

~~~
alz
Thanks, this is really good feedback. We will definately look into it

~~~
alz
Btw We can also provide individual icon svgs with the font pack if this is
useful

~~~
DenisM
I'll get back to this when I get to overhauling the icons in my apps. Not sure
when that is.

~~~
alz
hi there,

i just wanted to let you know that we've tested these on ios, and in an
upcoming release we are going to make it a piece of cake to integrate
pictonic's icons into your ios projects.

alan

------
thinkbohemian
No github icon D:

~~~
alz
_facepalm_ ...we'll add this for sure

